# Weatherby sa08 barrel



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

Hey all. I am wondering if anyone knows where i can find a replacement barrel for my weatherby sa08. I have research and looked up just about everything i can think up with no luck. I shot a bad shell at a duck a few seasons ago and bulged the barrel. Its a 12 gauge 28" ribbed barrel. Thanks for any help


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you contacted Weatherby yet to see if they have a replacement barrel?


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

I contacted weatherby last year, said they didnt offer barrels only, and they gave me a gun smiths number in colorado. He said he would do it for $400. I only paid $500 so i bought another gun instead. I just figured by now someone would offer replacement barrels.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd watch Ebay and Numrich and hope one shows up 






Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts


Numrich Gun Parts Corporation, America’s leading supplier of current and obsolete gun parts, accessories, and military surplus since 1950.




www.gunpartscorp.com





Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

Okay thanks for your thoughts


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Seems I've read that Tri Star and Mossberg basically sell the gun made in a different plant. Maybe the barrels are interchangeable? Shotgunworld is a great source for information.


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

Thanks jerry. I will look into that. Maybe that will expand some options.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

I know you said 28", but here's a 26" on ebay


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

I saw that one last night and its the first one i have seen. The only difference i can see is that ones made in italy and mine says turkey. I looked it up and it sounds like it is an older model. I might go that route i just wasn't positive they were the same?


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Mark B said:


> I saw that one last night and its the first one i have seen. The only difference i can see is that ones made in italy and mine says turkey. I looked it up and it sounds like it is an older model. I might go that route i just wasn't positive they were the same?


I have a left handed Remington 11-87. My 28" barrel got damaged, I ended up replacing it with a 26" barrel. Not sure I can tell the difference


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

I ordered the one off ebay. Hopefully it works. Thanks for your guys help i appreciate it.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Mark B said:


> I ordered the one off ebay. Hopefully it works. Thanks for your guys help i appreciate it.


Let's us know please.


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

Yep i will. It should be here in a week and a half.


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

Well i have been anxiously awaiting my barrel and it showed up on Saturday in a very short box. I opened it to find an 18" old berreta barrel with military sights. They said they screwed up and the right one is on the way. It showed up today and like a kid on Christmas i ripped open the box to find a weatherby barrel which is also the wrong one and doesnt fit at all. Back to the drawing board


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Mark B said:


> Well i have been anxiously awaiting my barrel and it showed up on Saturday in a very short box. I opened it to find an 18" old berreta barrel with military sights. They said they screwed up and the right one is on the way. It showed up today and like a kid on Christmas i ripped open the box to find a weatherby barrel which is also the wrong one and doesnt fit at all. Back to the drawing board


That's terrible!!!!


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

Oh well what do ya do. I guess im just going to HAVE to buy a new gun. 😊


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Well if you buy a new SA-08. Maybe you could part out & sell your old one and recoup some of the cost of a new one?


----------



## Mark B (Aug 8, 2021)

That is a good idea. Seeing as there isnt a whole lot of parts around for them it seems.


----------

